# New Case for Dell 4600



## Polaris573 (Feb 9, 2006)

I bought a new case for the computer I'm going to build this summer.  In the mean time I wanted to put my dell motherboard in it.  The only problem I can see is I can't connect the front power switch to the motherboard because the pins on the connector are "dell specific" and not labled.  I'm remember somone puting their dell motherboard in a new case a few months ago but don't remember who it was and couldn't find the thread.  Any suggestions anyone.  I contacted dell, they led me in circles never admitting they didn't know the answer.  I couldn't find anything on their community forums either.


----------



## wtf8269 (Feb 9, 2006)

I would just take out the whole button/led thing and mod it into whatever new case you get.


----------



## Aevum (Feb 17, 2006)

dell usualy uses propietary connectors for power and bottons, 

i would suggest you dump the dell motherboard aswell, dell has a tendency of putting in ¨features¨ which force you to use official dell replacment parts with your dell equipment, 

there was even a series of dell motherboards (foxconn made) which had a different power connector, so when you connected a PSU which wasnt a dell PSU, a white cloud would be the result,


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 17, 2006)

My motherboard was manufactured by foxconn and I can use a regular ATX power supply.  I'm only buying parts that can be used in the new computer I'm building this summer (which is what the case is really for), so a new motherboard is out of the question since It would be foolish to spend $100 on a motherboard I'm going to dump in a few months.  Anyway, after some time spent with a multimeter and some close scrutiny I believe I've discovered the information I need.  I havn't tested it yet since I had to return my power supply for repair/replacement.  Should be able to attempt it sunday.  Thanks for the suggestions, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

